
China Pledged to Build a New Hospital in 10 Days. It’s Close - mhb
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/03/world/asia/coronavirus-wuhan-hospital.html
======
SideburnsOfDoom
I expect that this hospital will be derelict, disassembled or demolished
within 5 years, once it's "that old place from the corronavirus outbreak".

It's impressive, but is it the same kind of structure as a general-purpose
hospital building, expected to give 50 years or more of service? I doubt it.

------
melling
Mostly prefab.

I’m more impressed with the 22,000 miles of high-speed rail they built in the
last 15 years.

This will pay dividends for ... well, forever.

